# Is it really unsanitary that i hand wash cotton underwear with other clothing?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 23, 2020)

Apolguise if this should be posted in another form, but I think this post does involve being healthy and hygienic while on the road, being homeless, staying outside, etc, I currently have a apartment sink to wash my clothing in, right now im so broke ass i cant even afford to wash my clothing, there is a drop in centre with free laundry facilities, but isn't open on the weekend. I got bleach, laundry detergent and access to hot water, i just put all my shit ( pants, shorts, tshirt, undies, socks) etc in the sink, let it soak the first time for 30 half a hr, then the second time put in warm water and clothing in again, just worried about the underwear, I heard even warm/hot water won't kill any germs in them, so I washed them with my clothing, then decided to boil them, do you think that would be good? not to gross people out, but I had period blood and other "gross" things in them from being drunk , is it really unsanitary that i hand washed my undies with other clothing? i put my clothing in bleach, hot water and laundry detergent in the sink, and i plan on disinfecting the sink with bleach, so my roomate can wash her dishes.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 24, 2020)

Yea that's fine just try not to eat you clothes after boiling them.
Kids these days


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2020)

I go ass to mouth quiet regularly and have never had issues; so I cant imagine _wearing _poop or blood would get ya sick.
Sanitation is a myth.
You'll be good. 

I have a hardcore granola friend who squeezes the blood from her reusable pads and dilutes with water and feeds her plants with it. That could be fun.


----------



## Barf (Aug 25, 2020)

My homie, junk box Jerry, and his girl got real sick doing ass vag ass vag. Like so sick they ended up in the hospital with some kind of knarly infection. He ended up marrying that woman, bless their hearts.

Sanitation is not a myth. I think it is inpoo-ratant to use common sense at least.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 25, 2020)

I think our forefathers/mothers would either die laughing, or would have their jaws drop at the lack of common sense( common sense isn’t, apparently, very common) from people nowadays.

How about all the countless millions of people before us that have gone to early graves from not washing their cotton underwear separately?

Shees, some of the most ridiculous, questions come up, I swear they‘re sometimes only a ruse to have a conversation by lonely people. Just say you wanna talk with someone or else that you actually ARE dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> a ruse to have a conversation by lonely people. Just say you wanna talk with someone or else that you actually ARE dumber than a box of rocks.



That's why I'm here!


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 25, 2020)

MFB said:


> That's why I'm here!


Yeah, me too, I guess . . .


----------



## trashswag86 (Aug 25, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> Apolguise if this should be posted in another form, but I think this post does involve being healthy and hygienic while on the road, being homeless, staying outside, etc, I currently have a apartment sink to wash my clothing in, right now im so broke ass i cant even afford to wash my clothing, there is a drop in centre with free laundry facilities, but isn't open on the weekend. I got bleach, laundry detergent and access to hot water, i just put all my shit ( pants, shorts, tshirt, undies, socks) etc in the sink, let it soak the first time for 30 half a hr, then the second time put in warm water and clothing in again, just worried about the underwear, I heard even warm/hot water won't kill any germs in them, so I washed them with my clothing, then decided to boil them, do you think that would be good? not to gross people out, but I had period blood and other "gross" things in them from being drunk , is it really unsanitary that i hand washed my undies with other clothing? i put my clothing in bleach, hot water and laundry detergent in the sink, and i plan on disinfecting the sink with bleach, so my roomate can wash her dishes.


Sounds like you're doing bleach in hot water? Don't. Bleach is not effective in hot water. Use cold. Or else don't use bleach.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 25, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Sounds like you're doing bleach in hot water? Don't. Bleach is not effective in hot water. Use cold. Or else don't use bleach.



Uhhh . . . that is apparently true for disinfecting, but for cleaning clothes . . .

https://www.clorox.com/how-to/laundry-basics/bleach-101/hot-water-and-bleach/


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 26, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> Apolguise if this should be posted in another form, but I think this post does involve being healthy and hygienic while on the road, being homeless, staying outside, etc, I currently have a apartment sink to wash my clothing in, right now im so broke ass i cant even afford to wash my clothing, there is a drop in centre with free laundry facilities, but isn't open on the weekend. I got bleach, laundry detergent and access to hot water, i just put all my shit ( pants, shorts, tshirt, undies, socks) etc in the sink, let it soak the first time for 30 half a hr, then the second time put in warm water and clothing in again, just worried about the underwear, I heard even warm/hot water won't kill any germs in them, so I washed them with my clothing, then decided to boil them, do you think that would be good? not to gross people out, but I had period blood and other "gross" things in them from being drunk , is it really unsanitary that i hand washed my undies with other clothing? i put my clothing in bleach, hot water and laundry detergent in the sink, and i plan on disinfecting the sink with bleach, so my roomate can wash her dishes.


Isnt that what youd do if you used a washing machine? Just throw it all in there together?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 26, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> Apolguise if this should be posted in another form, but I think this post does involve being healthy and hygienic while on the road, being homeless, staying outside, etc, I currently have a apartment sink to wash my clothing in, right now im so broke ass i cant even afford to wash my clothing, there is a drop in centre with free laundry facilities, but isn't open on the weekend. I got bleach, laundry detergent and access to hot water, i just put all my shit ( pants, shorts, tshirt, undies, socks) etc in the sink, let it soak the first time for 30 half a hr, then the second time put in warm water and clothing in again, just worried about the underwear, I heard even warm/hot water won't kill any germs in them, so I washed them with my clothing, then decided to boil them, do you think that would be good? not to gross people out, but I had period blood and other "gross" things in them from being drunk , is it really unsanitary that i hand washed my undies with other clothing? i put my clothing in bleach, hot water and laundry detergent in the sink, and i plan on disinfecting the sink with bleach, so my roomate can wash her dishes.



short answer is that you should be fine washing all clothes in the sink. folks have been doing it that way for hundreds of years.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 11, 2020)

I wash my undies in the sink or shower if I don't have another clean pair.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2022)

I'd be more worried about what my socks could give my chonies lol. Athletes vagina? Nah I wash everything separate. A bathroom sinks only big enough for 1 at a time. Also cold water takes out blood stains. Boiling sets them in. Pour peroxide on stain & soak in cold water. Then wash as usual


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 14, 2022)

w soap the answer should be obvious

without, well, depends how much fresh water is used. i throw everything in a mesh laundering bag and toss it into the river. water dilutes concentration of bacteria enough by itself that you should be just fine


----------

